# One of the largest bass I've taken ..on a 25 mph, sunny day



## richg99 (Apr 11, 2011)

The front that hit Merrill Wisc. with tornados last night made it to Houston this morning. Winds 20-25; a short blast of rain....followed by blue skies without a cloud in sight. Normally a "stay at home" day for me. My wife is travelling and most of my chores are done...so...I drove the 85 miles one way to my favorite FW lake anyhow.

I've never fished in that much wind for hours on end. I was rewarded with the bass posted below. I lost four more not too much smaller. 

I won't be using mono for Carolina rigging ever again. I hadn't used mono for years...but foolishly filled a spare reel with 20 lb. mono. NEVER AGAIN...Two hook sets thrown by jumping bass. Darn! Never happens when I use braid.

Lost another fish at the boat due to leaving my long-handled net back home. I had a knee operation last week, so kneeling down low enough to bring the fish in with a normal net didn't work out. She was gone by the time I finished looking stupid.

All in all, time well spent in spite of the short stringer. I don't catch too many fat twenty inch long bass. regards, Rich


----------



## EasternEasy (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice fish! =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice job sir! =D>


----------



## shamoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats a quality bass my friend


----------



## poolie (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## KMixson (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool fish. At least you did not drive all that way for nothing.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 12, 2011)

=D> Start of a great year!


----------

